# New LOESCH Wrist Release



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

The part that sticks out beyond the hook-is there a metal pin there for a release rope to go through there and then connect to the hook?


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

No. It is solid.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

looks like a super-sweet release :darkbeer: been thinking seriously 'bout making a change


----------



## stringer (Dec 12, 2002)

how light will the trigger go?


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Trigger pressure*

It's lightest setting looks to be less than 4 oz. 

Lighter than most would want or should want.

The heavy spring that comes with it will reach 3-4 pounds trigger pressure. Heavier springs will be available for those who want to cet crazy.

Changing the spring takes about 15 seconds.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

How much $?


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Price*

We are not permitted to post pricing information here. PM me for information. 

Other than the features outlined above, price is the Jackrabbit's biggest benefit.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Instructions*

This is the back of the packaging card.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Assembly*

As you can see, the head is assembled securely with socket screws.

The Jackrabbit can be easily opened if needed for cleaning with only and allen wrench...and reassembled without altering the tension setting. 

.....And nothing will fly across the room when opened.


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

geez, right when i thought i was all set. now i gotta try this one. zero travel triggers are the only one's i will shoot. are they available yet?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

patriotvft said:


> geez, right when i thought i was all set. now i gotta try this one. zero travel triggers are the only one's i will shoot. are they available yet?


What he said


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Available now*

Velcro straps are available now.

Buckles will be ready to ship Wednesday, June 25.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Retail Price*

Buckles and Velcro are now available.

MSRP - Buckle: $79.95
Velcro: $74.95


----------



## nuthan (Jul 1, 2008)

hi,
i known your best archery so i kind one good of them to that sticks out beyond the hook-is there a metal pin there for a release rope to go through there and then connect to the hook
===============
Nuthan
Suffering from an addiction. This website has a lot of great resources and treatment centers. 
http://www.treatmentcenters.org


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Rope hole*

It does not come with a hole for a release rope but there is room to do that if the top assembly screw is not used.


----------



## Mike from Texas (May 15, 2004)

Grip Guy said:


> Buckles and Velcro are now available.
> 
> MSRP - Buckle: $79.95
> Velcro: $74.95


Where can we order?


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 10, 2002)

Mike from Texas said:


> Where can we order?


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=48_274&products_id=10369&osCsid=0582c6b78a22f663d8f0965afcf39509


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Lancaster*

Currently, Lancaster only has the Velcro strap version. Buckle or Velcro can be ordered now through BOWGRIPS.COM:

http://bowgrips.com/catalog/company.cfm?company=35

...although Lancaster normally has the best price out there.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

James ---- Is there any way of making this release and minimize the thickness of the top side by the hook for people that shoot off the string?
This is a great looking release and I'm sure it is crisp but I've been wanting one with minimal thickness so it doesn't interfere with a tied in nock point or contact the arrow.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Head design*

I don't see a way to eliminate that area of the head because it carries the pin for the hook. That location for the pivot pin allows the hook to open without causing string oscillation. 

This allows the Jackrabbit to have the same impact point as a caliper release.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Grip Guy said:


> I don't see a way to eliminate that area of the head because it carries the pin for the hook. That location for the pivot pin allows the hook to open without causing string oscillation.
> 
> This allows the Jackrabbit to have the same impact point as a caliper release.


That's a shame. I wish someone would design a open hook release to be shot off the string. Thanks.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Off the string*

It can be done but so few shooters shoot directly off the string now that it would not make sense to invest in it.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Grip Guy said:


> Currently, Lancaster only has the Velcro strap version. Buckle or Velcro can be ordered now through BOWGRIPS.COM:
> 
> http://bowgrips.com/catalog/company.cfm?company=35
> 
> ...although Lancaster normally has the best price out there.



Do you have the buckle ones in stock?


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Ordered one last nite. Today i got an Email saying it's backordered till 10/08/08. Hope it's a typo!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

James , can you provide a clearer/bit more detailed pic of the velcro strap, also like to see the buckle strap you offer as well-if possible...

like the looks of this release a lot :darkbeer:

thanks


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Vortex69 said:


> Ordered one last nite. Today i got an Email saying it's backordered till 10/08/08. Hope it's a typo!


I just called Lancaster and they told the same thing; due in October 8th.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Lancaster*

I am not sure why you would be getting news that they are backordered. Lancaster has Velcro in stock and they currently do not have buckles on order. I am sure that will change but that is the case right now.

I have set up ordering for both through BOWGRIPS.COM here:

http://bowgrips.com/catalog/company.cfm?company=35

Ignore the notice about delivery time. All orders are shipped the day they are received. (while I have stock)


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Lancaster*

Spoke with Lancaster and they actually have an order on the way as of now. They were referring to their next programmed delivery scheduled for October. 

Still only Velcros though.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Grip Guy said:


> Spoke with Lancaster and they actually have an order on the way as of now. They were referring to their next programmed delivery scheduled for October.
> 
> Still only Velcros though.


Are you suggesting that i should have my release within threir normal delivery time?


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Lancaster*

If you ordered a velcro strap, they will have it to ship to you by Monday.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Grip, two days ago all they had was velcro. Can't wait, looks like a great release.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Buckle Strap*

.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Velcro Strap*

.


----------



## TXPalerider (Jul 15, 2007)

I just got one on Saturday. Have been real busy and haven't got to shoot it much, but, so far I have to say I am THOROUGHLY IMPRESSED with this release. It's in a whole different league than other similarly priced releases. Hopefully, I will get a little more time to shoot it in the next few days.


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

the Release is everything james says it is .......... and then some, very Well made ...fit-finish is High Quality....this is the Last Release i expect to buy ...james is standing beyond them with a 100% lifetime warrantee on the release head....Bubba


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Jackrabbit website*

We have set up a temporary site for the Jackrabbit until our new master site, JLARCHERY.COM, is up and running in a few weeks.

Go to:

http://jlarchery.homestead.com/


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

svbbubba said:


> the Release is everything james says it is .......... and then some, very Well made ...fit-finish is High Quality....this is the Last Release i expect to buy ...james is standing beyond them with a 100% lifetime warrantee on the release head....Bubba


Well said. Very crisp, easy to adjust and built tough!


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Jlarchery.com*

WWW.JLARCHERY.COM 

is now up.


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Carters V Jackrabbit*

This is a comparison of geometry between the Carter Wrist Strap models ($90-$106) and the Loesch Jackrabbit ($80):


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*anchor with the jackrabbit*

I have been shooting the Carter 2 shot for years, and I have been trying to eliminate an issue where I was seeing strange left & right shots with that release. I was able to do some testing & determine that the centerline Vs the anchor line on the carter was causing torque at full draw. Basically my head was a pivot point for the release.

The jackarabbit has eliminated the left & right flyers I was getting & has allowed me to have a much more confident anchor point without effecting the shot. I am still shooting 1 of the prototypes!! :wink:

-Adam


----------



## dway (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but does anyone know where I can get a Jackrabbit release? I contacted Loesch and they are out of them and don't know when they will be back in stock. Lancaster doesn't show them on their site anymore either. I have been watching the classifieds but am not having any luck with that either. I really want one of these.
Thanks


----------



## pdskal (Aug 12, 2009)

*Jackrabbit release*

Is the jackrabbit available?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

A pic would be nice.


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

I shot a 2shot for 12months (really liked it) got the Jack rabbit for the wife and for me to try (quite some time ago now).

Now the wife shoots the 2 shot.
I told her the 2 shot was a better release don't spill the beans on me or she will want it back.

I shot my PB FITA90m with one 1376. It's the best wrist strap release i have every shot.


----------



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Loesch*

Looks like a great release, when will they be available???


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Man law :wink:


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

*Look back at the first post*



andy6228 said:


> Looks like a great release, when will they be available???



About 14 months ago...

This is a great release. I got one from Lancaster a while back to use for hunting, but my daughter tried it and decided she liked it better than her Short N Sweet, so it became her 3D release.

Solidly made, crisp, easily adjusted trigger, and straight in-line to reduce torque.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Is this release available in stores?


----------

